# Yahoo! Mail possible breach.



## Coastercraze (Jan 31, 2014)

http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/75083532312/important-security-update-for-yahoo-mail-users

Not sure if anyone still uses Yahoo, but might want to reset your password if you do...


----------



## tchen (Jan 31, 2014)

Man, there are only so many permutations of 's3cr3t' I can do...


----------



## mikho (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a junk mail there that i use once a year, only spam is sent to it .....


did login yesterday however


----------



## shinehost (Feb 15, 2014)

Yahoo mail is gone really bad. Looks like every day its getting slow. instead of building light & fast. its becoming more complex heavy. 

and their spam protection is worthless.


----------

